# ENGINE CONT FUSE BLOWING



## mjoyner (Oct 16, 2004)

Help!

I have a 91 Nissan Maxima SE that keeps blowing the ENGINE CONT fuse

I don't know what to look for to find the cause of the problem.

Where to start?


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Anything that the fuse feeds power through should be disconnected from the circuit and added one at a time. Whenever the fuse blows then that would be one give you the problem and is probably shorting out to ground.


----------



## rzrbck (Feb 11, 2005)

I hope you have figured the problem. I had the same problem with my 93 Maxima SE last year. The damn Engine Cont Fuse kept blowing and I went through 15-20 fuses in 3 months. This happened after I had got the y-pipe replaced. 

In my case, the oxygen sensor wire was torn and coming in contact with the y-pipe. I just replaced the oxygen sensor and the problem was fixed. Hope this helps.


----------

